# Watermelon?



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 1, 2009)

Can anyone rec a perfume that has a really yummy watermelon scent to it? Something really fruity for the summer.

Thanks


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 2, 2009)

i honestly cannot think of any but am curious if some will be mentioned. i love watermelon!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

You may want to give these a whiff at the store, they aren't straight up watermelon but I know they have watermelon notes in them and they're definitely fruity:

Ralph Lauren- Ralph Cool
Juicy Couture- Juicy Couture
CK- CK One Summer 2008

Also, by doing a search online it does seem like you can buy watermelon essential oils... they're usually very reasonably priced so it's a good way to experiment... I actually like adding a scent/oil I wish a perfume of mine had that way I kind of get a custom blend.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_Can anyone rec a perfume that has a really yummy watermelon scent to it? Something really fruity for the summer.

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hermes has a new scent called 'Un Jardin Apres la Mousson' that is based on a melon note. You can try it at your local Nordstroms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also Lily Pulitzer 'Beachy' and 'Laila' by Geir Ness. Missioni 'Missioni Aqua' might work for you as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Apr 20, 2009)

IMHO, if you want a pure watermelon smell, try to find a body splash rather than a perfume.
I don't believe, and I could definitely be wrong, that there is a parfum or eau de toilette that has a pure watermelon note in it that would be so dominant that the watermelon note would be what you would smell the most.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_IMHO, if you want a pure watermelon smell, try to find a body splash rather than a perfume.
I don't believe, and I could definitely be wrong, that there is a parfum or eau de toilette that has a pure watermelon note in it that would be so dominant that the watermelon note would be what you would smell the most._

 
Actually, today I tried Versace Metal Jeans and it was predominantly watermelon. I actually really liked it for its uniqueness and intend to pick up a bottle myself - it certainly does exist. You are correct though, that most perfumes aren't just one single note (with the exception of soliflores), and that body splashes often are more simple compositions.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I can only think of a body splash, Victoria Secret's Romantic Wish.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 29, 2009)

RL Ralph Wild


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_RL Ralph Wild_

 
Thats the one I was thinking of....It smells delicious too


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

Juicy Couture is definitely watermelon.... maybe a little too much its a bit heady


----------



## Caderas (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm not quite familiar with watermelon scents.. but this site has a great reference for perfumes with certain ingredients.

Watermelon perfume ingredient, Watermelon fragrance & essential oils Cucurbitaceae familly

(scroll down for the list!)  :]


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 1, 2010)

Bath & Body works had a scent called Cool Watermelon that I owned...many years ago though.

I found this that might interest you

Watermelon Body Spray - Body Sprays


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

i really enjoy Kate Spade's "Twirl", it has notes of watermelon, but it is not predominately watermelon though..but it is a very nice, light scent...


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 26, 2014)

D&G L'Imperatrice =)


----------



## HAlex (Jun 25, 2015)

Watermelon is good as a fruit but not as a perfum to me. The smell is too weak, I mean the one I tried was too weak


----------

